
Cloud Native Computing Foundation Announces TUF Graduation - trishankdatadog
https://www.cncf.io/announcement/2019/12/18/cloud-native-computing-foundation-announces-tuf-graduation/
======
trishankdatadog
One of the lead researchers and developers here. AMA!

